# ASK DBSTALK: Display Mode Bug ?



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

Why does changing from 480i to 1080i in the Display Mode screen immediately switch the 921 from SD to HD mode ? If you are using an SD-only TV to set Display Mode, the TV screen goes blank because the S output turns off and you can't select the OK button !!

The 921 should never automatically switch from SD to HD mode, and especially not before the OK button is selected in that screen !


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Au contraire......

1080i is an HD format. 480i is SD. If you want to watch 1080i it HAS to upconvert to the HD output.

Unless I'm missing something else obvious here.....


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> Au contraire......
> 
> 1080i is an HD format. 480i is SD. If you want to watch 1080i it HAS to upconvert to the HD output.
> 
> Unless I'm missing something else obvious here.....


My issue is that the 921 immediately switches you from SD to HD without using the SD/HD toggle button on the remote.

It should behave like the 6000 - provide an HD setup screen which only takes effect when you switch to HD mode using the remote's SD/HD button.

Not only that, but you must enter the Display Mode screen to change the aspect ratio every time you switch from SD to HD - totally unacceptable.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

The television, the physical piece of glass you are looking at, has a fixed and well defined aspect ratio. That aspect ratio is either 4:3 or 16:9. You set the receiver for the aspect ratio which matches your television, and you should be done here; no further tampering required. All further adjustments to the picture in terms of stretching/zooming should be handled via the "*" key.

Now in its current state, the aspect ratio handling and stretching/zooming has so many bugs that people are going to elaborate measures to try and work around them, e.g. lying to the 921 about their screen aspect ratio in order to get it to stop distorting and chopping the picture. However, this is not the intended use case, as far as I'm aware; once (if) the bugs here get properly resolved, one should not need to go back into the display mode screen during normal viewing.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Slordak said:


> The television, the physical piece of glass you are looking at, has a fixed and well defined aspect ratio. That aspect ratio is either 4:3 or 16:9. You set the receiver for the aspect ratio which matches your television, and you should be done here; no further tampering required. All further adjustments to the picture in terms of stretching/zooming should be handled via the "*" key.
> 
> Now in its current state, the aspect ratio handling and stretching/zooming has so many bugs that people are going to elaborate measures to try and work around them, e.g. lying to the 921 about their screen aspect ratio in order to get it to stop distorting and chopping the picture. However, this is not the intended use case, as far as I'm aware; once (if) the bugs here get properly resolved, one should not need to go back into the display mode screen during normal viewing.


Amen. You've put things much more succinctly than I have, but that is the crux of the argument.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

It gets even more complicated when you have a 16:9 TV in the living room and and 4:3 TV connected via RF coax somewhere else. You can see Anna Nicole Smith in all of her various sizes just by changing the aspect and watching different TVs. :lol:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Using the Stretch mode pushes here into Jabba the Hut territory.

All kidding aside, it looks like she dropped a ton of weight in a new diet ad they are running now fror TrimSpa. Not back to her Playboy/Guess glory yet, but she's moving in the right direction.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

On the 4:3 TV, I can make her look like Twiggy! For those of us old enough -and did not do too many drugs - to remember the 60's. :grin: 

Hey! 100 posts!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Twiggy and Anna Nicole.

Talk about your Alpha and Omega in regards to models.......


----------



## markcollins (Jan 27, 2004)

yes but how long will we have to lie to our televisions before the debugging is the Question!


----------

